# Wreck This Cube



## Hermanio (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello, Speedsolving.com community!

This is me, Hermanio, and I'm here to introduce a new series I started which consists of- you guessed it- wrecking cubes.






Long story short: a girl in my class made a book for me called "Wreck This Cube" which has tons of tasks and challenges to do with cubes, mostly resulting in breaking or otherwise damaging the cube. Here I am, doing what I have to do. Watch the video to see what I mean.

I had completely forgotten about this earlier but suddenly decided to get this thing done once and for all. New episodes are scheduled to air every Monday-Wednesday-Friday until the book is exhausted. I try to keep the episodes really short for fast viewing because nowadays fewer people want to sit through a long video.

If anyone has any recommendations or ideas for cubes to torture (currently planning really cheap Chinese cubes) or advice regarding the videos themselves (filming, editing etc.) then feel free to share those ideas with me! However, when criticizing me keep in mind that I have very little free time and no editing and filming skills whatsoever so the episodes won't probably ever be professional.

This thing even has its own Facebook page! Check it out and share it with your friends! 
https://www.facebook.com/WreckThisCube

Videos in chronological order (not embedded because forum says so):
PART 1- Introduction and overview:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBqCcWiLEZc

PART 2- Name your cube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l90Y-n2EclE

PART 3- Bury your cube, dig it up:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj4yi-aL23c

PART 4- Infuse your cube with a smell:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lldAOBnXxcU

PART 5- Pick it up without using hands:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBtLxV66ACk

PART 6- Play sports with it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl8QW_x3Uf0

PART 7- DO A BARREL ROLL!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqPmA8YzBpY

PART 8- Throw it at someone:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Yh78_FFfBY

PART 9- Stand on it, JUMP!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkRvhLAuurM

PART 10- Rub it in dirt:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tass_XbMk4

PART 11- Use it as a weapon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_fhaFIbFWU

PART 12- Throw your cube out of the window:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwJK_yp1MJc

PART 13- Freeze your cube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHjOAiOztOc

PART 14- Write a poem for your cube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9Ocap8_LfE

PART 15- Drop some liquid on it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIgjWMbzQrI

PART 16- Dress your cube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyNm-jg-sYM

PART 17- Find a way to wear your cube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xe0FMH6LKU

List of planned episodes (the order may change):

PART 18- Cover it with cute stickers
PART 19- Solve it without using hands
PART 20- Don’t touch it for 3 days
PART 21- Solve your cube underwater
PART 22- Take your cube out for dinner
PART 23- Use it as a pillow
PART 24- Roll your cube down a large hill
PART 25- Sing serenade for your cube
PART 26- Hide it in a public place, pick it up a few days later
PART 27- Go sledging with it _(sic)_
PART 28- Soak it in mud
PART 29- Send it on a trip on toy boat
PART 30- Sleep with your cube
PART 31- Tie it as your tail, run for your life
PART 32- Wrap it up and put under christmas tree
PART 33- Go for a walk, drag it
PART 34- Put it in the washing machine
PART 35- Boil your cube
PART 36- Paint it pink
PART 37- Slide down a long hallway
PART 38- Throw it in snow
PART 39- Solve it when you are drunk
PART 40- Chew it
PART 41- Have somebody autograph your cube
PART 42- Bring it to the sauna with you
PART 43- Throw it in the toilet
PART 44- Drown it in alcohol
PART 45- Ducktape your cube
PART 46- Arrange a funeral for your cube
PART 47- Juggle!
PART 48- Bring it in the shower with you
PART 49- Throw it in a fountain/pond/lake etc, then rescue it
PART 50- Hide it in somebody’s yard
PART 51- Put it in a pillowcase, smash it against the wall
PART 52- Burn it
PART 53- Run it over with a car
PART 54- Tie a string to it, swing wildly, let it hit the walls
PART 55- Ask a friend to do something destructive to it
PART 56- Give away your favourite piece
PART 57- Mail it to yourself
PART 58- Clean it, wash it, make it shine
PART 59- Sell it on ebay
PART 60- Bonus episode (depends on the amount of views and requests)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 18, 2013)

1)Take Cube
2)Take Hammer
3)Take Pestel and Mortar

Solve intuitively until a fine black powder is obtained.

Optional:

4)Mix in milk to produce cube coffee
5)Enjoy cubic s***

lol, that was too much, sorry!


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 18, 2013)

I would say some kind of sport. Baseball, softball, cricket, tennis and golf are some ideas.


----------



## applemobile (Feb 18, 2013)

Seems like a lot of effort to get her to like you.


----------



## Hermanio (Feb 18, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I would say some kind of sport. Baseball, softball, cricket, tennis and golf are some ideas.


The book has a challenge which covers this already.


applemobile said:


> Seems like a lot of effort to get her to like you.


I am not getting her to like me.  I am simply returning the favor.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 19, 2013)

This is really cool. I'll be following this.

Some girl just decided to make this for you? lol, sounds like someone likes you alot.


----------



## Hermanio (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay, first of all, I am really sorry for completely forgetting about this and not doing this in about 8 months. A lot of things happened during that time.

PART 2 of the series just got released, but this time I have a plan and lots of episodes ready to air 3 times a week! I am leaving the best parts for last, so stay tuned!
Feedback and comments are welcome!


----------



## Hermanio (Nov 13, 2013)

PART 3 is now uploaded! This time the cube gets a little dirty...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 15, 2013)

Be a bit better with camera if you can... maybe use a tripod? When you dug it up the cube was partly out of view.


----------



## Hermanio (Nov 15, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Be a bit better with camera if you can... maybe use a tripod? When you dug it up the cube was partly out of view.



Thanks for the feedback! I noticed that when I was editing the video but couldn't redo it again so I just left it that way. It was the first video where I did stuff, too, others are hopefully better.


----------



## Hermanio (Nov 15, 2013)

PART 4 is here! The cube will now be introduced to the fragrance industry.


----------



## rj (Nov 15, 2013)

Hermanio said:


> PART 4 is here! The cube will now be introduced to the fragrance industry.



Very interesting. What cube is that?


----------



## Hermanio (Nov 16, 2013)

rj said:


> Very interesting. What cube is that?



When I was planning a cube for the destruction I thought of using a cube of my own, like a Dayan one, but it felt like such a waste so I bought one for 1,80 euros from a market known for cheap crappy stuff, pirated games/movies/electronics etc. The cube is really, really, really bad. It refuses to turn in some cases because some pieces have empty sides, there's no plastic there. To make it even worse the cube doesn't have springs or anything like it. This cube is basically a horrible Chinese copy. If you thought the Rubik's original brand was bad, think again.


----------



## rj (Nov 17, 2013)

Hermanio said:


> When I was planning a cube for the destruction I thought of using a cube of my own, like a Dayan one, but it felt like such a waste so I bought one for 1,80 euros from a market known for cheap crappy stuff, pirated games/movies/electronics etc. The cube is really, really, really bad. It refuses to turn in some cases because some pieces have empty sides, there's no plastic there. To make it even worse the cube doesn't have springs or anything like it. This cube is basically a horrible Chinese copy. If you thought the Rubik's original brand was bad, think again.



Good. We would all be hoppin' mad if you used a good cube.


----------



## Hermanio (Nov 18, 2013)

PART 5 is here!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 18, 2013)

rj said:


> Good. We would all be hoppin' mad if you used a good cube.



Actually, I think the series would be more awesome if you used a good cube. Like... who cares as much if you wreck a cube that's bad to begin with? More awesome to do all this to a Weilong or something. And then at the end you have a very cool Weilong that's been through everything. A famous Weilong.


----------



## TDM (Nov 18, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Actually, I think the series would be more awesome if you used a good cube. Like... who cares as much if you wreck a cube that's bad to begin with? More awesome to do all this to a Weilong or something. And then at the end you have a very cool Weilong that's been through everything. A famous Weilong.


yeah, let's do it to rj's WeiLong 

Just no one touch my FangShi.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 18, 2013)

TDM said:


> yeah, let's do it to rj's WeiLong



haha, this


----------



## kcl (Nov 18, 2013)

TDM said:


> yeah, let's do it to rj's WeiLong
> 
> Just no one touch my FangShi.



+1 Don't touch mine though because mine is like incredibly amazing.


----------



## Hermanio (Nov 19, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Actually, I think the series would be more awesome if you used a good cube. Like... who cares as much if you wreck a cube that's bad to begin with? More awesome to do all this to a Weilong or something. And then at the end you have a very cool Weilong that's been through everything. A famous Weilong.


New and great cubes are expensive, that could be a problem. Oh, and after rereading the list of things to do with it I realized that the cube doesn't matter because in the end it will probably be a black molten blob with a lot of stuff on it. If this series gets popular and somebody donates a good cube, then why not.


----------



## Hermanio (Nov 20, 2013)

PART 6: Play sports with it, a.k.a the most destructive thing that has happened to the cube so far, is here!


----------



## Hermanio (Nov 22, 2013)

Part 7 is here! Short and not that great, but lets just get the boring things out of the way.


----------



## Hermanio (Nov 25, 2013)

Part 8 is here! This time the cube gets a little airtime when suddenly an obstacle appears.


----------



## Hermanio (Nov 27, 2013)

PART 9 is out! This time the cube feels over 750 N (plus all that force that comes from the jump) of force coming from above.


----------



## Hermanio (Nov 29, 2013)

Part 10 is here which means that 1/6th of the series is over!

This time the cube gets a little bit dirty.


----------



## Hermanio (Dec 2, 2013)

Part 11 involves a little bit of hitting someone with the cube.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 2, 2013)

Subscribed.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 2, 2013)

It would have been really funny if you made a mock dramatization and robbed someone with your Rubik's cube or something like that. It's cool that you're doing this series, but I think it has a lot more potential to become viral if you made it more exciting and interesting... imo... I'm going to watch the whole thing of course, but some of these are a bit lame. For example, the one where you infuse the cube with some smell... you could have sniffed it afterwards and given a one-liner like, "Ahh... now this is much more pleasant to solve!" or something silly like that. The sports one would have been even more interesting if you took a swing at it with a golf club or maybe tried to serve it like a tennis ball. The jumping one... a wider shot so we know you're jumping off of it... and instead of being in the grass, try it on pavement where it's harder.

Edit: First part of comment I meant like holding someone up at gun point, but using a Rubik's cube instead and they put their hands up in terror haha...


----------



## Hermanio (Dec 2, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> It would have been really funny if you made a mock dramatization and robbed someone with your Rubik's cube or something like that. It's cool that you're doing this series, but I think it has a lot more potential to become viral if you made it more exciting and interesting... imo... I'm going to watch the whole thing of course, but some of these are a bit lame. For example, the one where you infuse the cube with some smell... you could have sniffed it afterwards and given a one-liner like, "Ahh... now this is much more pleasant to solve!" or something silly like that. The sports one would have been even more interesting if you took a swing at it with a golf club or maybe tried to serve it like a tennis ball. The jumping one... a wider shot so we know you're jumping off of it... and instead of being in the grass, try it on pavement where it's harder.
> 
> Edit: First part of comment I meant like holding someone up at gun point, but using a Rubik's cube instead and they put their hands up in terror haha...



I personally wanted to do all the "boring" ones really fast because I am way behind schedule. After about 20 episodes more interesting ideas will be done, some of them require preparation time and time is one of the things I seem to have very little of. I am sorry if these aren't really interesting at the moment, when I started doing them I just wished to do them fast.

During these videos my main points are no talking and no visible faces if possible. I think that many people could be annoyed by my voice so I decided not to talk at all. That may change during the process of doing them. I can say that the next episode may be more exciting because it is really destructive and the later ones work on the appearance of the cube. After part 20 I will do my best to make these more interesting, it's just that school eats up a lot of my time. Thanks for the recommendations, though, I really appreciate it! If you have any ideas on how to do some of the challenges then go ahead and send me them.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 2, 2013)

Hermanio said:


> I personally wanted to do all the "boring" ones really fast because I am way behind schedule. After about 20 episodes more interesting ideas will be done, some of them require preparation time and time is one of the things I seem to have very little of. I am sorry if these aren't really interesting at the moment, when I started doing them I just wished to do them fast.
> 
> During these videos my main points are no talking and no visible faces if possible. I think that many people could be annoyed by my voice so I decided not to talk at all. That may change during the process of doing them. I can say that the next episode may be more exciting because it is really destructive and the later ones work on the appearance of the cube. After part 20 I will do my best to make these more interesting, it's just that school eats up a lot of my time. Thanks for the recommendations, though, I really appreciate it! If you have any ideas on how to do some of the challenges then go ahead and send me them.



Thanks for replying to my comment. You do put up new parts very fast... like one every 2 or 3 days. But if you did one a week that would be easier, no? And also if you alternate between a more interesting/exciting one and an easier "boring" one then it would be easier for you to do as well. I see what you're doing now with no faces and no talking. That's totally fine. I guess this way you focus more on the cube itself.

Edit: Can you also put a complete list of what's in the booklet in your first post of the thread? I mean other than the ones you already did? So once one is done, you put it in the list you have currently with the link to video. Just want the whole list at a glance.


----------



## Hermanio (Dec 3, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Thanks for replying to my comment. You do put up new parts very fast... like one every 2 or 3 days. But if you did one a week that would be easier, no? And also if you alternate between a more interesting/exciting one and an easier "boring" one then it would be easier for you to do as well. I see what you're doing now with no faces and no talking. That's totally fine. I guess this way you focus more on the cube itself.
> 
> Edit: Can you also put a complete list of what's in the booklet in your first post of the thread? I mean other than the ones you already did? So once one is done, you put it in the list you have currently with the link to video. Just want the whole list at a glance.



That's a great idea, I'll try to make a final order of all the tasks and put it up there on Thursday when I happen to have more time.


----------



## Hermanio (Dec 4, 2013)

PART 12! This time the cube has to face the unfortunate fate of "accidentally" falling out of the window.


----------



## Hermanio (Dec 6, 2013)

Part 13! The cube is now so _cool..._


----------



## Hermanio (Dec 9, 2013)

Part 14!

A cliche-ridden poem but with bad handwriting is here!


----------



## Hermanio (Dec 11, 2013)

Part 15!
The cube is now in quite a sticky situation...


----------



## Hermanio (Dec 16, 2013)

Part 16! The cube is really in need of some clothes after all that glue.


----------



## Hermanio (Dec 18, 2013)

Part 17, this time it's an accessory.


----------

